# Weird computer problem.



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Which can be summed up by this image:





Why is that when I right click>properties the thing tells me only 36GB have been used up but in the Computer window thing it always shows that I only have 3GB left out of 51? Is it a virus? 
It's really starting to get on my nerves, especially since it won't let me draw in Photoshop if I have less than like 4GB of memory (which is weird itself but not as important).


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 21, 2009)

It probably isn't counting system folders. Vista takes up about 12GB, which just about accounts for the discrepancy.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 21, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> It probably isn't counting system folders. Vista takes up about 12GB, which just about accounts for the discrepancy.


Ah, right, that makes sense.

What doesn't make sense is that I just deleted a bunch of files to create space and guess what happened?





I hate this machine :^D


----------

